# hunter harassment ?



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

does this constitute hunter harassment? two men who know where a persons blind is located ( and have been to that blind on other ocassions) on the last saturday of the season at 4pm park their cars and start to walk into the woods in a zig-zag pattern across the known shooting lanes whistling as loud as one human possibly can. and this continues for at least 10 minutes until they reach about 50 yards from the blind. then one of them with only a hunters orange cap and a rifle slung over his shoulder approaches to within 130 feet of the blind and then makes a quick re-treat back down the lane to the other person who has only a hunter orange cap on and no weapon and start to talk and then go back into the woods and leave at about 4:30pm.
the whole time this is going on they are beeing wacthed with a pair or military optics and a 100% pitcure I.D. has been made on the one named ron and the other person in ? will be id when a pitcure is obtained of the one named jim. oh yes, i forgot to tell you these idiots used their own first names when talking to each other while they did their little dirty deeds. and in case you didn't figure it out i wasn't the one in my blind it was my best friends son who just happens to be an eagle scout and a pre-med student at state! and yes i was there in the woods the whole time this$^%&^*&(*())&) was taking place and they don't even have an idea that i saw all this sh9)) going on (i used to live on this property and you can run but you cannot hide from me on it any of it 14K acres). well needless to say the hunt for this young man was totally ruined and the only possible way to make it up to him is to see that these idiots get brought before the ***law***! that is if this is a good case. and even if it isn't i feel some sort of legal paper work should be served on each of these individuals so that if it occurs again they will get the hook-up they deserve!------------what say you? any legal opinions on this issue!


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

It is not an open and shut case but I would report it. The local CO knows best on what the prosecutors position is on these type of cases. It would be the prosecuting attorney that would have to give final approval for the jerks to be formally charged.


----------



## BuckJohnson (Sep 7, 2006)

If its private property they may be trespassing as well. That might be a much easier case to prosecute. Trespassing can result in criminal charges as well as a civil lawsuit. Landowner may want to serve a trespass notice if nothing else on the offenders.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

DANIEL,,,,,,now what the heck happened??? All your posts before had every word capitalized and now theres no capitals,,,:lol: What's the deal dude?:lol: I'm not sure which is tougher to read.


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

I think if they tresspassed onto your property to ruin your hunt, some go ole fashioned country justice would be in order. (Use your imagination).:yikes:


----------



## lostyooper (Jan 31, 2005)

I had the same thing happen to me this year. the 2 guys arent from hersy michigan are they? I did report them to the co. but being the TRUE sportsman that they are , they ran and hid on there property. dont know if the co caught up with them or not. isnt it great when so called sportsman just dont give a sh*^.


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Had it happen to me twice this year. Some people just dont have any respect for others. Sometimes I think their should be a mandatory hunter etiquette class along with the safety class.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

well, i've thought about a lot of different types of pay backs for these two idiots and one thing keeps coming to mind. every damn thing i would like to do would be hunter harrassement to! ******jail, fines, and loss of hunting and fishings rights are just way to high a price for me to pay!*****( i really liked the idea of getting some mountain lion crap and putting it out in a ring of 150 yards around their hunting blinds, but back to harrassement). i called the rap line and warren mcneil will have to deal with these idiots. ( sorry, warren i know you are a very busy co and don't need to deal with this crap )
i guess i'll just let the legal system deal with it, damn i wish i was 16 again, they would never see a deer for years in those blinds.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

i just got done with a long phone conversation with the head **co** in alcona county. and this case has merit and will be prosecuted to the fullest extent of the ****law***! 
well, i will inform all of you on the case as it moves on thru the legal system. yes, it will take some time, but it is well worth the wait for the outcome. i just knew in my heart of hearts that these ^&*)(__== were going to get their just deserts! ***********god bless america**********
this is my x-mass present-----(thanks warren)


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

Patience is a virtue. Merry Christmas.


----------

